# Front End Alignment Specs... 05 NISMO CC



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

manufacturers will add toe in to the vehicle to cause it to "push" rather than want to spin out in a corner... toe out will make it a bit more snappy and want to turn into a corner and generally add grip to the front... 

i would probably just have it left the way it is


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Is anyone using alignment specs different from the factory specs? In particular, the toe in setting. My truck is current running 0.1 degress in on left and 0.4 degrees in on right. Factory spec is 0.6 - 0.8 degress toe in. This was checked as a result of getting rear ended. I have a very conscientious frame guy who checked the front alignement as well as the rear.

Right now I am not exhibiting any odd steering or handling issues, and tire wear is consisitent and not aggrevated. Truck is stock height all around.

Should I have the techs adjust it back to spec or leave it? If it ain't broke don't fix it? Or are there other specs that people have tried and had good results with?

Truck is at the shop right now so any immediate info would be helpful.

Thanks Gang!


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Generally I like to run zero toe in on the front. A little bit of toe-in will make the steering a little more nimble but can also make it feel "darty". Im not sure how those toe in readings in degrees convert to inches on the Frontier, but more than about 1/16" total toe in or toe out is what leads to tire wear.


- Greg -


----------

